# Interessanter IBM Artikel: 10 nützliche Tricks für Linux Admins



## Thomas Darimont (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-10sysadtips/

Gruß Tom


----------

